# xNxx, possibly INFJ. Done many tests incl. cognitive functions, still confused.



## Lacuna (Oct 17, 2014)

wolf12345 said:


> Judging from this alone you could be an ISFP as well - 20 is still possible age to differentiate auxiliary function. But we don’t want more confusion here so let’s stay with intuition as more probable.
> 
> 
> OK I was just testing my own theory here. It indicates, that Ne users tend to think about „objects” different form themselves, while fantasies of Ni users always concentrate about themselves. This theory is still in the stage of development, though, so take it with a grain of salt (now when I think of it - just ignore it).
> ...


Oh wow! Long reply. Thank you!

I'm definitely an 'N' -- trust me on this one  I've been absent-minded, daydreamy, future-focused at the expense of the present, etc. my whole life. While I've worked hard to develop more sensor-y traits, they're not nearly as natural.

And I'm positive they're all INFPs -- two have been tested and the third is obvious. I've known her for 13 years. I've had the good fortune of being in environments which attract those types of people!

I'll read over the link you sent and add it to my ever-growing stash of articles on cognitive functions


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Sigil said:


> Thank you  And sorry you've experienced a lack of love...


Don't we all? But that's part of life and it helps us grow and I swear love has been taken care of plenty right now  it's just an extreme driving force for type 2s and Fe users... now combine them together and you can tell how bad even the slightest sign of neglect can go.



> I do get drained by interaction, even though I crave it. I like to have my own space where I can be alone, but I like to be able to go out and party once in a while.
> 
> And as far as becoming someone else, last year I was really lonely and basically tried to act however I thought the people around me wanted me to be, just so I could have people to talk to... I ended up reconnecting with some old friends, so life is easier now.


You sound a lot like me  xNFJ for sure, I'd still say ENFJ but INFJ is strongly likely.


----------



## Lacuna (Oct 17, 2014)

Karma said:


> Don't we all? But that's part of life and it helps us grow and I swear love has been taken care of plenty right now  it's just an extreme driving force for type 2s and Fe users... now combine them together and you can tell how bad even the slightest sign of neglect can go.
> 
> 
> You sound a lot like me  xNFJ for sure, I'd still say ENFJ but INFJ is strongly likely.


 Yay thanks! Not having others' love has only made me appreciate it more, and growth is important... 

So I had an 'aha' moment -- my mom is definitely ISFJ, and we are both really similar in how we relate to people. She's much more F-dominant than I am, but otherwise, very similar. How did I not see this earlier? *sigh* I guess I got too caught up in trying to figure out other stuff.


----------

